# ymg1800 d



## fnelson (Feb 18, 2010)

New to the tractor world. Can someone give me some info on the YMG1800 d? Pros/cons and maybe some pricing thoughts too? Some acreage and using it for weekend stuff.

Thanks, Frank


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Frank. I hope you join in and share your experiences with us. 

The Yanmar you referenced is not one I'm familiar with but you could contact LMTC or Hoye Tractor and get lots more info from them. They could tell you how easy it is to find parts and more detailed specs on the tractor. 

Good luck and let us know if you buy it.

Andy


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Frank, and welcome to TF!!

The YMG1800 has 21 engine HP (18 PTO HP), 3 cylinder water cooled diesel engine. The "D" indicates factory 4WD and uses a geared transmission. The information I have is the tractor was manufactured from 1981 to '88.

Shartel


----------

